# CycleOps vs. Nashbar Fluid Trainer?



## rharrell (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm looking to purchase my first trainer, and I've pretty much narrowed it down between a Nashbar fluid trainer that would cost about $160 after shipping, or a CycleOps Fluid 2 trainer selling for $230 including shipping on eBay. Both have lifetime warranties, but I can't find any solid reviews on Nashbar brand fluid trainers. I don't mind spending the extra money if the quality of the CycleOps is hands down better, but if the quality of the Nashbar trainer is comparable I'd just as soon get it instead. Any suggestions, opinions, advice?


----------



## f1oored (Jan 16, 2005)

I have a CycleOps fluid and I'm very happy with it. I'm not sure about the nashbar trainer but unless you here some rave reviews on it, I would avoid it.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I bought a resistance trainer for my stepdad last year for xmas. It's solid in construction, even comes with a skewer which is nice. 

Nashbar isn't as bling, but it does the job. I would assume their fluid probably does as well.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I used to own a Nashbar fluid trainer (2 seasons ago) and was happy with it for the first season. It broke after that so I bought a Kurt Kinetic.

Would not recommend.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

The Nashbar (which are the same as the Performance fluid models, both made by Elite) are perfectly fine. I've had the Performance adjustable version for over 3 years with no problems. Fairly quiet, good resistance, no leaks. Find it on sale and combine with one of the ever present Nashbar/Performance discount codes and you are saving big money over CycleOps/Kurt.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> I used to own a Nashbar fluid trainer (2 seasons ago) and was happy with it for the first season. It broke after that so I bought a Kurt Kinetic.
> 
> Would not recommend.


Pony up for a Kurt and be done with it. The best value is not always the lowest cost. Check out www.bicycledoctorusa.com . I bought mine from them and they were great to deal with. You will have to call or e-mail them for pricing. The guy advertises in the classifieds section on this site. Mention Road Bike Review and you will get the best deal he has going.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

CycleOps = Life time warentee


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Will I need to buy a skewer if I get the Fluid2?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

CycleOps, Fo' Sho'


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

shaochieh said:


> CycleOps = Life time warentee


Performance is also very good on returns for just about any reason....


----------



## nathanm (Mar 21, 2007)

Second season with the nashbar. Been great so far.


----------

